

Iron man's 3D Virtual Objects now possible with Kinect - roothacker
http://technostart.blogspot.in/2012/10/iron-mans-3d-virtual-screen-now-possible.html

======
apoorvsaxena
The possibilities as you mentioned are limitless, and definitely this can be
something, that behaves just the same way as Iron Man's gadget's do, however,
a slight difference will be that water vapours provide a surface that can get
easily distorted by flow of wind, and might not seem that cool, when compared
to a projection on a solid glass surface or some other transparent surface of
other material.

But if one can compromise on this thing, then surely it is worthing trying
for. Real good mix of technologies.

